# Digger!



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

It appears that we have a digger. Should have gotten a black puppy!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

OMG, priceless picture! This needs to be hanging on your wall.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff, at least fun was involved.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

:jaw:Oh geez that is just too funny!! Hope it comes out pretty easy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute! Cute! Love it! Didn't you know, it is always the light colored Havs that love to dig just to get a a reaction out of you!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I hav a digger too, except mine does it on the bed, when he's sitting on my lap, in his crate, etc. I think his is more "fluffing stuff up" because he's not digging outside...yet!

Your little one is adorable!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL.....I have a digger too, but like Dory, mine only digs in the bed or on furniture, or in corners. Years ago though I had a small white dog who would ALWAYS dig in potted plants when we were gone and we'd come home to her full of black dirt and dirt all over the living room.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

We got diggers too! When they had a yard, they would try to dig random areas of the yard. They also dig the couch, and Daddy's leather recliner (!) and occasionally the carpet...despite us shouting "NO DIGGING!"


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I should have seen it coming because I've seen her bed, the couch and the carpet. This was a first for the back yard.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Can ask if you know of any solution to the digging?? I found Doug in a similar state and a nice whole in the back yard to go with it lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No solution, just enjoy the fun with your pup. Hopefully he will outgrow the digging. Dexter used to be a digger in the bed. He outgrew that! Jack does not dig in the bed, but he does dig once in awhile (especially when he was younger)....I don't notice anymore. Maybe, he outgrew it, but he does like to find stuff in the leaves and eat stuff...I can only imagine what he is eating.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for that. I have notice him do it inside on one of his beds its quite cute but I do try and encourage some other sort of behaviour when I notice him do it. I don't really want it becomming a regular thing lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol! Too funny! Guilty as charged


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Loved the picture, frame it *


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

mamacjt said:


> LOL.....I have a digger too, but like Dory, mine only digs in the bed or on furniture, or in corners. Years ago though I had a small white dog who would ALWAYS dig in potted plants when we were gone and we'd come home to her full of black dirt and dirt all over the living room.


 OMG that would be bad! Maddie only digs to try to barre her treats.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like someone had fun!! Look at that face, too cute!!


----------

